# Audi allroad quattro concept car with V8 4L TDI Turbodiesel



## Quicks (Jul 22, 2004)

From Edmunds:
http://autoshow.edmunds.com/ne....html
What Is It?
Audi allroad quattro concept
What's Special About It?
Audi is celebrating the 25th anniversary of its quattro all-wheel-drive system this year — no small occasion for a brand defined by its cars' ability to get through most any kind of weather. As part of the festivities, the company introduced the allroad quattro concept in Detroit.
One look at the car, though, and you might mistake it for a production vehicle. It clearly has the body of the 2005 A6 wagon with a raised suspension (2.4 inches taller, according to Audi). Prominent skid plates, exaggerated wheel flares and an uninterrupted chrome grille announce its desire to roam the countryside or, more likely, the urban jungle. When Audi is ready to release a second generation of the existing allroad quattro, expect it to look a lot like this concept.
Underneath the bodywork, there's a varied array of technology that Audi plans to use in production cars over the next five years. Under the hood is a sophisticated 4.0-liter TDI engine, the first eight-cylinder in Audi's new family of turbodiesel power plants. It's extremely compact and is, says Audi, the lightest diesel V8 in the world. Output is a hearty 290 hp and 479 lb-ft of torque, and in the allroad concept, 0-62 mph comes around in 6.4 seconds. A diesel particulate filter will help it meet tightening emissions standards in the U.S. and Europe.
Audis are typically loaded with all the latest safety features, but active safety takes several leaps forward in this concept. For starters, there's "Audi road vision," which uses sensors to alert drivers of potentially hazardous road conditions like black ice or loose gravel. It also adjusts the sensitivity of the stability control and adaptive cruise control systems. As in the 2006 Infiniti M45, a lane assist system warns the driver in the event that he unintentionally veers from his lane, but the Audi system uses steering wheel vibrations rather than an audible alarm. Finally, there's "side assist," which uses cameras to help the driver see the blind spots next to and up to 50 meters behind the car. Warning lights let him know when the lane next to him is occupied as soon as he checks his mirrors.
Inside the cockpit, there's everything from an Organic Light Emitting Diode display that's easier on the eyes to a navigation system that will register and record driving routes that aren't in the database — a nice, literal interpretation of Audi's "Never Follow" tagline.
What's Edmunds' Take?
With one concept, Audi has given us several pieces of a larger puzzle. The allroad concept is no far-fetched show car, but a training ground for Audi's future. Whenever the next-generation allroad quattro arrives, it will most definitely resemble this car. A V8 TDI is a likely engine choice, as it has the low-end thrust necessary to keep a heavy, all-terrain wagon on its toes. As for all of the technology here, it may not go into the allroad right away, but don't be surprised to see it in the A8. In particular, the "road vision" and "side assist" systems could significantly improve driver safety in adverse conditions. — Erin Riches


----------



## lilken21 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Audi allroad quattro concept car with V8 4L TDI Turbodiesel (Quicks)*

I've been reading up on the allroad concept also. There's a good write-up with lots of pics on 
http://germancarfans.com/audi/


----------



## paulsb01 (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: Audi allroad quattro concept car with V8 4L TDI Turbodiesel (lilken21)*

Quattro Quarterly said this IS the next allroad. The concepts in it are the roof, the sonar, and other high tech stuff.. possibly the v8 diesel is a concept as well. But this Allroad will be built It will continue as a crossover between the normal a6 avant and the Q7 and other future Q models.


----------

